# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Un clic et c'est dj pas mal

## BiM

http://www.greenquizz.org/

*/!\* _Tous les jours le premier post sera mis  jour pour donner la rponse !_ */!\*


Mercredi 29 octobre

*Quel systme peut tre install sur un robinet afin d'en rduire le dbit tout en conservant la pression du jet d'eau ?*
 ::arrow::  Un arateur



```

```

----------


## Commodore

Tu peux compter sur moi  :8-):

----------


## lper

1 racine de plus... :;):

----------


## BainE

j ai mis une feuille.

(Mais pourquoi avoir mis les reponses du mois, on pas repondre a ces question ?)

----------


## BiM

> j ai mis une feuille.
> 
> (Mais pourquoi avoir mis les reponses du mois, on pas repondre a ces question ?)


Pour la culture que tu n'as pas !  ::sm::

----------


## BainE

Pas ma fte si j aime pas les hippies  ::oops:: 

----->[ EXIT ]

----------


## BiM



----------


## nicB

Quel dvouement !  :;):

----------


## Commodore

au fait, ce quizz est affili  quelle association ?

----------


## nicB

"Association Greensight n W291002783 ", tout en bas de la page.

----------


## bakaneko

> Quel dvouement !


Peut-tre que les arbres vont tre plants dans son jardin???  ::D:

----------


## BiM

> Peut-tre que les arbres vont tre plants dans son jardin???


Je suis en appartement et  l'tage, dur...  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je suis en appartement et  l'tage, dur...


non, une fois qu'ils seront assez grand, tu creuseras les chambres la cuisine, le salon ...directement dans les troncs   ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## gcvoiron

Quelle ville italienne fut dtruite par l'ruption du Vsuve le 24 aot 79 ?

==> Pompi

----------


## BainE

Du mal a se lever ce matin BiM ?

[edit] hummm, vacances ?

----------


## julien-blaise

Bonne ide. 
Mais o seront plant les arbres voqus sur le site ? Plus de 2000 a fait quand mme une sacre fort  ::):

----------


## BiM

> Du mal a se lever ce matin BiM ?
> 
> [edit] hummm, vacances ?


Pas vraiment des vacances  :;): 

Et merci pour la rponse !  ::):

----------


## BiM



----------


## lper

Le 28 juillet dernier, les premiers animaux clons dans un but commercial sont ns, il s'agit de cinq...
Pitbulls

Encore la grce matine Bim ? (je n'cris pas GRASSE pour ne pas vexer)... ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Merci  ::): 

C'est malin !

----------


## julien-blaise

Bah on sait tous que tu es une flemmarde Bim  :;): 
Os faire la grasse mat, c'est un crime contre l'humanit, tu devrais plant un arbre  chaque fois pour te faire pardonn  ::P:

----------


## bakaneko

Rponse du jour :

Des pavs qui purifient l'air  :;):

----------


## BainE

Encore la grasse matine !!!

C'est trop, t'as t delationn cette fois  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Mais laissez moi dormir !!!

Et merci pour la rponse  :;): 

Et puis BainE :  ::salo::

----------


## BainE

Non pas salo !!!

Patriote mademoiselle, aussi bien sur le pinard que sur la dlation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## KindPlayer

> Bonne ide. 
> Mais o seront plant les arbres voqus sur le site ? Plus de 2000 a fait quand mme une sacre fort


Planter des arbres c'est bien, ne pas tuer les abeilles c'est encore mieux !

----------


## BainE

Manger un castor aussi c'est bien pour les arbres.

----------


## BiM

> Bonne ide. 
> Mais o seront plant les arbres voqus sur le site ? Plus de 2000 a fait quand mme une sacre fort


En Indonsie, il faut se rendre sur le blog ou sur leur forum pour le voir. Ils expliquent galement les espces qu'ils ont plant, o et pourquoi.

----------


## KindPlayer

On en plante 2000 et en abat 20000 c'est a ? L'indonsie il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de dforestation l bas

----------


## Commodore

a doit tre pour renouveler leur stock d'arbres et pouvoir dforester plus longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

C'est clair j'ai un gros doute sur l'utilisation final de cette reforestation :s

----------


## BiM



----------


## Ayana

Dimanche 10/08/08 :

*Selon une rcente tude de lUniversit nationale australienne, le niveau de carbone stock dans les forts australiennes aurait t sous-estim par le GIEC; il serait en ralit*

La rponse tait : 3 fois plus lev

----------


## bakaneko

Rponse du jour :

*Congo*

Perdu pour moi...

----------


## Maxoo

A quoi a sert de lister les autres rponses des jours d'avant ?
On ne peut plus y rpondre, non ?

----------


## julien-blaise

Disons que c'est juste pour ta culture gnrale  ::):

----------


## julien-blaise

Rcmment, afin d'effectuer une rvision technique, le propritaire dune Lamborghini lui a fait faire un voyage aller-retour en avion depuis le Qatar vers un garage londonien soit un priple de...
10 500 km

Pure Bim manque a tous ses devoirs, elle n'a pas mis son post  jour depuis samedi  ::P: 
Faut trouver une punition  la hauteur de ce crime  :;):

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Rcmment, afin d'effectuer une rvision technique, le propritaire dune Lamborghini lui a fait faire un voyage aller-retour en avion depuis le Qatar vers un garage londonien soit un priple de...
> 10 500 km
> 
> Pure Bim manque a tous ces devoirs, elle n'a pas mis sont post  jours depuis samedi 
> Faut trouver une punition  la hauteur de ce crime


On coupe un arbre

 ::dehors::

----------


## julien-blaise

Selon l'IFAW, plus d'un milliers de jeunes manchots se sont chous il y a quelques jours sur les ctes brsiliennes, ils appartenaient  l'espce du...

- Manchot de Magellan

Allez maintenant que vous avez la rponse vous n'avez plus de raison de ne pas aidez cette association  planter des arbres  :;): 

A+

----------


## julien-blaise

Les autorits amricaines souhaitent faire abattre 27 000 mustangs, cela ramnerait l'effectif de ces chevaux sauvages libres aux Etats-Unis ...

- 6 000 individus

Horrible  ::evilred::

----------


## giragu03

D'aprs un rcent sondage men par l'entreprise de tlphonie Nokia, quel pourcentage des consommateurs ne pensent pas  faire recycler leur tlphone mobile ?
- 74%

----------


## julien-blaise

> Dans le cadre d'un partenariat avec le "Carbon Disclosure Project", combien de villes amricaines s'apprtent  mesurer leurs missions de CO2 ?
> 
> - 21


Voila une semaine qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles de BiM sur ce post. BiM revient, on a les mme sur le forum  ::P:

----------


## julien-blaise

> Rcemment en Grande Bretagne, le goupe ptrolier Shell a t condamn pour publicit mensongre car il qualifiait de "dveloppement durable" ses projets d'exploitation...
> 
> - De sables bitumineux

----------


## giragu03

> Le clbre parc naturel de la gorge de Borjomi en Gorgie tait en feu samedi dernier suite ...
>  - un bombardement

----------


## Invit

Juste une question, j'aimerais comprendre le pourquoi de ce fil ?
Pourquoi le mettre  jour quotidiennement ? 
Les personnes qui sont intresses par ce site visiteront rgulirement par eux-mme le site ou auront repr le flux rss - c'est un forum d'informaticiens, tout de mme.
Les autres passeront aux autres sujets du forum.
Et il faudrait m'expliquer ce qu'un clique amne  l'cologie? Une hausse de la consommation lectrique nuclaire ?

----------


## BiM

> Juste une question, j'aimerais comprendre le pourquoi de ce fil ?
> Pourquoi le mettre  jour quotidiennement ? 
> Les personnes qui sont intresses par ce site visiteront rgulirement par eux-mme le site ou auront repr le flux rss - c'est un forum d'informaticiens, tout de mme.
> Les autres passeront aux autres sujets du forum.
> Et il faudrait m'expliquer ce qu'un clique amne  l'cologie? Une hausse de la consommation lectrique nuclaire ?


C'est vrai qu'entre un ordi allum et un ordi allum + un clic, quelle diffrence d'nergie ! ^^

D'autre part, le mettre  jour permet d'avoir les rponses quotidiennement car c'est chaque rponse JUSTE qui compte.

----------


## julien-blaise

> En cette semaine internationale de l'eau, combien de personnes  travers le monde n'ont pas accs  des sanitaires ?
> 
> - 2 600 millions


Yes notre BiM nationale est de retour  ::): 
Salut BiM  ::P:

----------


## BiM

> Yes notre BiM nationale est de retour 
> Salut BiM


C'est la fin des vacances, maintenant je suis de retour  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Un rcent rapport publi par lAssociation mdicale canadienne rvle que la pollution de lair au Canada pourrait causer cette anne la mort dau moins
> 
>  - 21 000 personnes

----------


## BiM



----------


## julien-blaise

> Selon un rcent rapport de l'IWMI, quel pourcentage des habitants de la capitale du Ghana achte quotidiennement des lgumes produits sur des terres irrigues avec des eaux uses ?
> - 10%

----------


## BiM



----------


## giragu03

> Selon une rcente tude amricano-sudoise, combien y a-t-il de zones ctires dans le monde o la vie marine est totalement asphyxie par la pollution ?
> - 400

----------


## julien-blaise

> Selon une rcente tude amricano-sudoise, combien y-a-t-il de zones ctires dans le monde o la vie marine est totalement asphyxie par la pollution ?
> - 400


En mme temps  ::):

----------


## BiM

Merci  ::): 

Bon,  savoir, je suis en dmnagement  partir de demain donc je vous laisserai vous dbrouiller. Il n'y aura donc plus de mises  jour (peut-tre une demain) jusqu' nouvel ordre, continuez  participer  :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

Voila pour le Samedi 23 Aot :




> Jeudi dernier a dbut au Ghana la troisime confrence qui succde  celle de Bali sur le rchauffement climatique; plus de 150 pays y sont ainsi reprsents dans la ville de...
> -  Accra


Pour info la prochaine sera au Danemark  Copenhague en dcembre 2009.

----------


## julien-blaise

Dimanhe 24 Aot :



> Mercredi dernier, le maire de New-York a propos un programme d'nergies renouvelables qui consisterait notamment  installer des oliennes sur...
> - Les gratte-ciel et ponts

----------


## giragu03

Lundi 25 aot :



> Selon une rcente tude de l'Universit de Cincinnati, quel est le pourcentage des coles publiques amricaines installes dans des zones pollues ?
>  - 30 %

----------


## bakaneko

Rponse du jour



> Mardi dernier, le gouvernement japonais a invit les fabricants de biens de consommation  afficher sur l'emballage de chaque produit...
> 
> *Son empreinte carbone*

----------


## beekeep

Voila pour aujourd'hui  :;): 




> La semaine dernire au lac Athabasca au Canada a t pch un poisson dont la particularit tait de possder...


Deux bouches !

----------


## julien-blaise

Jeudi 28 aot :




> Le "Voluntary Human Extinction MovemenT" est un mouvement cologiste pacifique dont les membres ont choisi de ne pas...
> - Avoir d'enfants


Ca promet  ::):

----------


## r0d

Ca c'est des gars qu'ont vu Matrix et qu'on un peu trop bloqu dessus  ::aie:: 
(je fais rfrence  la tirade du mchant dont je ne me souviens plus le nom et qui dit que la race humaine est un virus qui est en train de ravager la plante).

----------


## giragu03

Vendredi 29 aot :



> En Inde, la compagnie minire britannique Vedanta souhaite exploiter une mine  ciel ouvert sur la montagne sacre des indignes Dongria Kondh; afin d'y extraire...
>  - Du bauxite

----------


## julien-blaise

Vendredi 29 aot :



> En Inde, la compagnie minire britannique Vedanta souhaite exploiter une mine  ciel ouvert sur la montagne sacre des indignes Dongria Kondh; afin d'y extraire...
> - Du bauxite


Tout a pour de l'alu  ::?: 

Oups double poste  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Samedi 30 aot :



> En Roumanie, les autorits de Brasov souhaitent loigner les ours  laide de
>  - Senseurs  ultrasons

----------


## giragu03

Dimanche 31 aot :



> En juillet dernier, le petit avion inoccup Zephyr-6 fonctionnant  lnergie solaire a battu son propre record de dure dans les aires en ralisant un vol de plus de
>  - 82h

----------


## bakaneko

> A Fleurus en Belgique, un rejet d'iode radioactif dans la nature s'est rcemment produit dans...
> 
> LInstitut des radiolments


et non pas le fast-food  ::mouarf::

----------


## giragu03

Mardi 2 septembre :



> Sur les plages de Florianopolis au Brsil, plus de 2000 manchots de Magellan sont morts depuis la semaine dernire  cause dune pollution maritime provoque par
>  - Une nappe de ptrole

----------


## giragu03

Mercredi 3 septembre



> Selon une rcente tude publie dans la revue Current Biology, les chauves-souris passant trop prs des oliennes ont de fortes chances de succomber  cause
>  - Des chutes de pression

----------


## giragu03

Jeudi 4 septembre :



> Cette semaine lassociation PETA souhaite alerter lopinion publique sur les bonnets des gardes de Buckingham palace composs  partir de
>  - Peau dours brun

----------


## bakaneko

> Cette semaine lassociation PETA souhaite alerter lopinion publique sur les bonnets des gardes de Buckingham palace composs  partir de
> 
> *Peau dours brun*

----------


## bakaneko

> En septembre prochain, la compagnie dlectricit tchque CEZ va commencer la construction de la plus grande ferme olienne dEurope en
> 
> _Roumanie_

----------


## giragu03

Samedi 6 septembre



> Lundi dernier, quel ouragan a touch les Etats-Unis ?
>  - Gustav

----------


## giragu03

Dimanche 7 septembre :



> Selon une rcente tude de chercheurs universitaires espagnols,  quelle date les glaciers des Pyrnes auront tous disparu  cause du rchauffement climatique ?
>  - 2050

----------


## bakaneko

> Selon la FAO, en moyenne combien de litres deau sont ncessaires pour produire un kilogramme de viande de boeuf ?
> 
> *15′000*

----------


## bakaneko

> Dici 2020, le Vatican souhaite devenir le premier Etat europen dont les besoins nergtiques seront couverts par des nergies renouvelables  hauteur de
> 
> *20 %*

----------


## giragu03

Mercredi 10 septembre :



> Le niveau de la mer dAral na cess de baisser durant des dcennies, mais cette tendance sest dsormais inverse grce  la
>  - Construction de digues

----------


## giragu03

Jeudi 11 septembre :



> Lundi dernier, quel ouragan a touch lle de Cuba ?
>  - Ike

----------


## giragu03

Vendredi 12 septembre :



> Mardi dernier en Allemagne, le groupe sudois de lnergie Vattenfall a inaugur une centrale  charbon dont les missions de CO2 seront
>  - Enfouies

----------


## bakaneko

> Mardi dernier, le Fonds de retraite dtat norvgien a dcid de se retirer du capital du groupe minier Rio Tinto car il napprouvait pas sa
> 
> *Politique environnementale*

----------


## giragu03

Dimanche 14 septembre :



> Parmi les pays europens, lequel consomme le plus de pesticides chaque anne ?
>  - La France

----------


## bakaneko

*Greenquizz du 15.09.2008*




> Vendredi dernier, lOrganisation mtorologique mondiale a annonc que le trou dans la couche dozone qui se situe au-dessus de lAntarctique devrait disparatre aux alentours de
> 
> *2075*

----------


## bakaneko

> Jeudi dernier, deux faisceaux lumineux ont t allums  New-York pour reprsenter les anciennes tours du World Trade Center, mais ces puissants projecteurs sont accuss de
> 
> *Dsorienter les oiseaux*

----------


## giragu03

Mercredi 17 septembre :



> Mardi dernier  luniversit de Berkeley en Californie, loccupation dun bosquet darbres pour lutter contre son abattage vient de cesser au bout de
>  - 21 mois

----------


## lper

Mercredi 18 septembre :



> La Grande Puanteur dsigne la priode qua connu la ville de Londres suite  une forte chaleur et  lvaporation des eaux uses contenues dans la
> 
> trop facile l....
> 
>  Tamise

----------


## giragu03

> trop facile l....


Et y a quand mme 8% d'erreur !  :8O:

----------


## cynferdd

> Mercredi 18 septembre :


euh... on est jeudi non? ::mrgreen::

----------


## giragu03

> euh... on est jeudi non?


Je crois que c'est un peu de ma faute, car pour mercredi, j'ai crit mardi (a me passera de vouloir rallonger les semaines de boulot  ::aie:: ).

Pour aujourd'hui, vendredi 19 septembre :



> Le rechapage est un procd qui permet dallonger la dure de vie dun
>  - Pneu

----------


## lper

> euh... on est jeudi non?


J'avais du oubli mon cerveau ce jour l.... ::aie:: 
Vu la difficult des questions, on dirait qu'il existe un grand besoin de planter ! ::?:

----------


## cynferdd

> Vu la difficult des questions, on dirait qu'il existe un grand besoin de planter !


C'est malheureusement le cas. On a un norme besoin de reforestation sur une bonne partie de la plante tant donn que tout le monde ne se proccupe pas de ses forts comme la norvge, par exemple, qui exploite  fond l'industrie du bois mais qui pourtant n'est pas en manque du ct sylvestre (Et je ne parle pas d'un chat ou d'un bodybuilder) car il y a un vritable suivi et une vritable action de re-forestation au fur et  mesure.

----------


## BiM



----------


## bakaneko

Greenquizz du 20.09.2008



> Mardi dernier, le premier ministre Norvgien a annonc que son pays participerait au fonds de lutte contre la dforestation en Amazonie cre par Lula en y versant dici  2015
> 
> *1 000 000 000 $*

----------


## giragu03

Dimanche 21 septembre :



> En Sude,  partir du 1er octobre les employs municipaux de la ville de Gteborg ne se verront plus distribuer...
>  - Deau en bouteille

----------


## giragu03

Lundi 22 septembre :



> Selon une tude de lINRA rcemment publie dans la revue Ecological Economics, en 2005 le travail des insectes pollinisateurs  travers le monde peut tre valu 
>  - 153 milliards deuros

----------


## giragu03

Mardi 23 septembre :



> Selon une tude du Centre national amricain de recherche atmosphrique publie jeudi dernier, pour limiter les effets de la scheresse les noyers produisent une forme
>  - Daspirine

----------


## bakaneko

Greenquizz du 24.09.2008



> En France dans lAisne, afin de dbroussailler une partie des 5900 hectares du camp militaire de Sissonne, larme franaise a dcid dutiliser
> *Des moutons*

----------


## giragu03

Jeudi 25 septembre :



> Selon une rcente dclaration de lONG amricaine Global Footprint Network, les ressources naturelles terrestres sont surexploites par lhumanit  hauteur de
>  - 40 %

----------


## lper

Vendredi 26 septembre :



> Quel pays a t choisi pour accueillir la prochaine Journe mondiale de lenvironnement qui aura lieu le 5 juin 2009 ?
> Le Mexique

----------


## Caro-Line

Dimanche 28 septembre :



> Dans la ville de Moerdijk aux Pays-Bas, on vient d'inaugurer la premire centrale de biomasse en Europe fonctionnant  partir de...
> 
> -fientes de poulet

----------


## bakaneko

*Greenquizz du 29.09.2008*



> Vendredi dernier, la banque mondiale a annonc avoir reu en promesses de dons pour ses fonds climatiques la somme de
> 
> *La rponse tait : 6 100 000 000 $*

----------


## bakaneko

*Greenquizz du 30.09.2008*



> Parmi les 27 Etats membres de lUE, combien dentre eux appliquent dans sa totalit la nouvelle lgislation europenne sur le recyclage des piles ?
> 
> *La rponse tait : 7*

----------


## bakaneko

*Greenquizz du 01.10.2008*



> Selon une rcente dclaration du vice-prsident colombien, combien dhectares de fort tropicale seraient dtruits chaque anne  cause des cultures illgales de coca en Colombie ?
> 
> *La rponse tait: 300 000*

----------


## magicbisous-nours

GreenQuizz du 02/10/2008 :



> Selon une rcente tude de l'organisme international "Global Carbon Project", quel pays tait en 2007 le premier metteur de CO2 au monde ?
> > *La Chine*

----------


## Caro-Line

3 octobre :




> Selon une tude publie lundi dernier par l'Agence europenne de l'environnement, sur quel continent le rchauffement climatique est actuellement le plus rapide ?
> 
> *- L'Europe*

----------


## witch

> Vendredi 11 Juillet 2008
> 
> *Quel pays a plant 8 millions d'arbres samedi dernier ?*
> => Le Mexique



C'tait le jours de mon anniv^^
Je m'en souviendrai toujours  ::D:

----------


## Caro-Line

4 octobre :



> Selon un rcent rapport du professeur Ross Garnaut, afin de diminuer ses missions de gaz  effet de serre, l'Australie devrait remplacer son levage de btails par de l'levage de...
> 
>    - *Kangourous*

----------


## Caro-Line

5 octobre :



> Actuellement est cultiv  Niigata au Japon une nouvelle espce de riz non comestible intitule "Hokuriku 193"; elle est destine  tre exclusivement utilise pour la fabrication...
> 
> * De biocarburants*

----------


## lper

6 octobre :




> L'Union mondiale pour la nature ftait hier son soixantime anniversaire d'existence, cette clbre organisation fut fonde en...
> 
> France

----------


## titus55

7 octobre

Selon une tude publie samedi dernier par la revue britannique The Lancet, combien de chinois dcderont d'ici 2033  cause des fumes gnres par le chauffage au charbon et le tabagisme ?

--> *32 Millions*

----------


## Caro-Line

8 octobre



> Samedi dernier, environ un millier de manifestants se sont rassembls  Paris pour protester contre l'implantation en France de nouvelles...
> 
>   - * Eoliennes*

----------


## jbrasselet

9 octobre




> Selon un rcent rapport de lUnion mondiale pour la nature et de la Socit zoologique de Londres, quel pourcentage des espces de mammifres sont menaces dextinction  travers le monde ?
> 
> *- 25%*

----------


## jbrasselet

10 octobre




> Le lagunage est une technique naturelle qui permet dpurer les eaux uses en utilisant plusieurs
> 
> *- Bassins de rtention*

----------


## Caro-Line

12 octobre




> Plutt que d'employer des insecticides chimiques pour supprimer les moustiques, vous pouvez les repousser de manire naturelle en disposant sur le rebord de vos fentres quelques plants de...
> 
>   - *Citronelle*


il y a du relchement le WE...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

13/10/2008



> En Europe, quelle information permet de connaitre l'efficacit energtique d'un appareil lectromnager lors de son achat ?
> *Ltiquette-nergie*

----------


## jbrasselet

14/10/2008




> Une mini mare noire a t provoque dimanche dernier au large de lEspagne suite 
> 
> *Lchouage de cargos*

----------


## jbrasselet

15/10/2008




> Quel tablissement public rachte les terrains bordant le littoral franais afin den faire des espaces naturels protgs ?
> 
> *Le conservatoire du littoral*

----------


## beekeep

*16/10/08*

Au moment de son lancement en 1908, la Ford T roulait ...L'hydrogneL'eauL'thanolL'opiumrponse :

Lthanol

dommage, je pensais que c'tait  l'eau.

----------


## jbrasselet

17/10/2008




> Quelle surface de terrain peut polluer une pile bouton contenant du mercure si elle est jete dans la nature ?
> 
> *La rponse tait : 1 mtre cube*

----------


## Caro-Line

18/10



> Jeudi dernier, l'Assemble franaise a adopt une disposition de loi visant  retirer de la vente les ampoules classiques  partir de...
> 
> * 2010*

----------


## magicbisous-nours

19/10



> Selon un rapport publi rcemment par le MDRGF, quel pourcentage des fruits et lgumes europens seraient contanims par des pesticides ?
> *49,5%*

----------


## jbrasselet

> En France, quel sigle dsigne un logement respectueux de lenvironnement ?
> 
> *La rponse tait : HQE*

----------


## lper

> Selon un rcent rapport de Eurostat, quel pourcentage du territoire de lUnion Europenne est recouvert par les forts ?


La rponse tait : 42 %

----------


## jbrasselet

En France, quelle est lagence charge du dveloppement durable ?

*La rponse tait : LADEME*

----------


## jbrasselet

Pen Hadow et deux autres explorateurs britanniques partiront en fvrier prochain pour lArctique afin dy mesurer

*La rponse tait : Lpaisseur de la glace*

----------


## jbrasselet

Mardi dernier, la commission des Finances de lAssemble franaise a adopt un amendement afin de taxer chaque sac plastique de caisse  hauteur de

*La rponse tait : 0,15*

----------


## Ayana

Jeudi dernier, les dputs franais ont vot un amendement visant  rduire le malus automobile pratiqu sur un vhicule achet par...

- *Une famille nombreuse*

----------


## BiM

Jeudi dernier, les dputs franais ont vot un amendement visant  rduire le malus automobile pratiqu sur un vhicule achet par...

*Une famille nombreuse*

----------


## beekeep

26 oct

Le projet "Nutritious Rice for the World" a pour objectif de crer des espces de riz de meilleure qualit grce...
Aux OGM*A l'hybridation*Aux engraisAux pneus de 4*4

----------


## jbrasselet

En France, la Mairie de Montreuil a dcid dinterdire les reprsentations de cirque qui utilisent

*La rponse tait : les animaux*

----------


## BiM



----------


## erfindel

J'ajoute aussi ma graine

----------


## jbrasselet

En France, quel est le montant maximum de lcobonus que lon peut toucher lors de lachat dun vhicule peu polluant ?

*La rponse tait : 5000 euros*

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Mercredi 29 octobre : 



> Quel systme peut tre install sur un robinet afin d'en rduire le dbit tout en conservant la pression du jet d'eau ?


*Un arateur*

----------


## BiM



----------


## beekeep

jeudi 30 octobre

En moyenne, quelle quantit de dchets produit un franais chaque anne ?

      100 kilogrammes   200 kilogrammes   260 kilogrammes *360 kilogrammes*

----------


## Caro-Line

31/10/08



> Selon une tude rcemment publie par des associations environnementales, quel est le cot financier annuel provoqu par l'utilisation massive du charbon en Chine ?
> 
> * 249 000 000 000 $*

----------


## Ayana

01/11/08

Selon le WWF, au rythme de la consommation actuelle de l'humanit, combien faudra-t-il de plantes comme la Terre pour subvenir  ses besoins en 2030 ?

La rponse tait : *2*

----------


## Ayana

02/11/08

En France, il est actuellement illgal de rouler avec un carburant  base dhuile de friture usage; cependant une exception devrait tre possible pour le petit train touristique de

La rponse tait : *Lle dOlron*

----------


## titus55

Greenquizz du 03.11.2008

Dans le cadre du grenelle de lenvironnement franais, quel pourcentage de la nourriture servie en 2012 dans la restauration collective devra provenir de lagriculture biologique ?

La rponse tait : 20%

----------


## titus55

Greenquizz du 04.11.2008

La fonte des glaces menace le phoque annel de Saimaa dont les seuls individus vivant  ltat sauvage se situent en

La rponse tait : Finlande

----------


## lper

> En France, pour quelle raison les pots de yaourt en plastique ne sont-ils pas recycls ?


La rponse tait : ce nest pas viable conomiquement

----------


## titus55

Greenquizz du 06.11.2008

Selon un live rcemment publi, entre 1989 et 2004 le nombre despces animales en voie de disparition au Brsil a

La rponse tait : Tripl

----------


## titus55

Greenquizz du 07.11.2008

Mardi dernier en France, un agriculteur de Charente a obtenu la reconnaissance par le TASS quun lien existait entre la pathologie dont il souffre et son intoxication provoque par

La rponse tait : un herbicide

----------


## beekeep

Samedi 8 Novembre

Un taxi exprimental est actuellement en train de finir le tour du monde qu'il a commenc en 2007 en partant de la Suisse, sa particularit est de fonctionner entirement  l'nergie...

      Eolienne  Hydraulique* Solaire*   Diesel

----------


## erfindel

Lundi 10 novembre 2008

Quel ouragan a frapp Cuba samedi dernier ?

La rponse tait: *Paloma*

----------


## Ayana

le 13/11/2008


Le week-end dernier, dimportantes manifestations ont eu lieu en Allemagne prs Gorleben afin dempcher le passage dun train contenant

La rponse tait : *des dchets radioactifs*

----------


## magicbisous-nours

*14/11/2008 :* 



> A quel pays appartient le sous-marin nuclaire Nerpa qui a rcemment connu un incident  son bord ?


La Russie

----------


## magicbisous-nours

18/11/2008 : 



> Samedi dernier, des militants de Greenpeace ont t interpells aux Pays-Bas, car ils protestaient contre la construction dune centrale


*A charbon*

----------


## Caro-Line

19/11/2008




> Quel organisme est charg de contrler la suret des installations nuclaires franaises ?
> 
> *  L'ASN*

----------


## Ayana

20/11/2008


En France, ds le 1er janvier 2009 le malus financier auxquels sont soumis les vhicules polluants devra tre pay lors de lachat mais aussi..

La rponse tait: *Annuellement*

----------


## Ayana

21/11/2008

En 1968, une bombe nuclaire a t perdue au Groenland aprs la destruction dun

La rponse tait: *Bombardier amricain*

----------


## titus55

*Greenquizz du 25.11.2008*

Selon un rcent test effectu par des ONG, sur un total de 124 chantillons de raisin achets dans des supermarchs europens, combien ont fait apparatre des rsidus de pesticides ?

*La rponse tait: 123*

----------


## BiM

http://www.greenquizz.org/

Jeudi 27 Novembre 2008

D'aprs un sondage mondial publi hier par HSBC, quel est le pourcentage des individus qui se disent plus inquiets par le rchauffement climatique que par la crise financire actuelle ?
*  43 %*

----------

